# Did I go too far? (UPDATE THIS WAS A SPOOF)



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

I'm the kind of guy that's likes to stir up a little fun now and then.

But did I go too far this time?

I was out in my grass kingdom laying down some Anderson Humic DG with my spreader the other day. My very nice neighbor was standing in his driveway next to my yard as I made a pass with my spreader. He took one at look at my spreader hopper and then ran into his house! My hopper had a YELLOW HAZMAT warning sticker on it!

Next thing I know, the Fire Dept and County HAZMAT trucks are in my driveway with lights and sirens blaring!

I had some 'splainin' to do.


----------



## dkggpeters (May 31, 2019)

Now that is funny. Probably not so funny when they were in your driveway.

No, you did not go too far. Your neighbor did. He should have asked you what you were doing.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

:lol:


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Wow. You need to upgrade your neighbor.

How about walk over and ask before you make assumptions and call the police on someone FOR A LAWN APPLICATION.

Weak. Don't hide behind the police. Man up and go talk to someone.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

That's funny as hell, maybe not at the time to you lol.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Hilarious at the time and now as well. I for one say well played...I mean you cant help it if you like stickers on your gear :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

I'm doing this. I hate my neighbor


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Hmm. I like this idea. Just a poison label should help more folks not to let their dogs walk on the lawn. Most people take their dogs straight inside the house, sofa or beds with paws full whatever I applied.


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

Reminds me of the time in college when a buddy and I were taking turns pushing and riding in a shopping cart down a steep hill into a lake. Someone called the police and told them we were dumping chemicals in the lake lol. Who mistakes a person riding in a shopping cart for chemicals?


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Hilarious!


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

I love it. My first thought also was that your neighbor is an idiot.


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

Haha! I may well do this too. Can't believe they called the cops.


----------



## ISU (May 8, 2019)

Your neighbor is an idiot, next time mow with some PPE gear on... :mrgreen:


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

ISU said:


> Your neighbor is an idiot, next time mow with some PPE gear on... :mrgreen:


For sure, from now on I'd wear a full PPE bunny suit, rubber boots and gloves, and respirator, lol


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

To OP, if you have a liquid setup. Spray water + activated chem light juice.


----------



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

FYI everybody, the whole story about my "atomic" spreader was a spoof. Just done for a laugh. :thumbup:


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

It's sad that we've all had neighbors so awful that nobody doubted the lie for one second.


----------



## dkggpeters (May 31, 2019)

Tape a flashing led to your dog's belly and slap a big radiation sticker on it.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

DIY Lawn Guy said:


> FYI everybody, the whole story about my "atomic" spreader was a spoof. Just done for a laugh. :thumbup:


Fake news! Fake news! I knew you were probably just pulling our legs.

The public safety agencies you said responded have no jurisdiction over radionuclides.... 

Plus, I saw the P51 Mustang paint job you had photoshopped onto your avatar, and figured you were "being creative."


----------

